# E-Book buyers to begin receiving credits on Tuesday



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

$6.93 for NYT bestsellers and $1.57 for other books. More here:

http://forums.macrumors.com/threads/e-book-buyers-to-start-receiving-credits-on-tuesday-as-part-of-apple-price-fixing-settlement.1978868/


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

I have received mine!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

TriciaJ82 said:


> I have received mine!


That's great! Did Amazon send you an email about it, or did it just show up in your account?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

no email just had a 300 dollar credit there was called amazon all I was told it was a gift card...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

OMG   

I was just trying to figure out where the heck this gift card came from. There is a claimed code in my balance, where you can see the itemized usage of your gift card. 131 dollars and its all it says. Just gift card claim. I was baffled. 

Now I am even more baffled. I never bought a book by apple, so I gather that is not the point after reading this linked thing. Its about all the books bought and what apple did. 

$131 holy moly.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

OMG is right!!!  No emails or messages from Amazon, just go check your gift card balance.  Mine went from $42 last night to $318 this morning!  WOOHOO!!!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> OMG is right!!! No emails or messages from Amazon, just go check your gift card balance. Mine went from $42 last night to $318 this morning! WOOHOO!!!


Woah . You went nuts in those 2 years buying, didn't you. . 2010-2012 I think I bought a lot of books, 2013 even more, but that one doesn't count. But still, I didn't expect this at all. I didn't even remember all the details on that Apple thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! $162.85!  Woo Hoo!  Free Money! 

No way I expected it to be that high, given we already got some a while ago and it was definitely only a 2 digit dollar figure.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Woah . You went nuts in those 2 years buying, didn't you. . 2010-2012 I think I bought a lot of books, 2013 even more, but that one doesn't count. But still, I didn't expect this at all. I didn't even remember all the details on that Apple thing.


Me, go nuts in buying books?? *giggle* I'm sure those first 2 years of owning a Kindle I bought almost all traditionally published books and few indie or self-published books unless I learned about them here. That's the difference in the bigger chunks of money, I'm sure.

This is like Christmas! I haven't been so excited about "free" money since I won big at a blackjack table in Vegas one time. 

eta: Note that this time it is a pure gift card credit meaning it can be spent on anything at Amazon. Last time it was in a special link that was only usable for more ebooks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

yeah, the last one was put in as promotional credit that only popped up when you bought a book. 

Now people can maybe buy a new kindle and buy more books. Amazon is smart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> eta: Note that this time it is a pure gift card credit meaning it can be spent on anything at Amazon. Last time it was in a special link that was only usable for more ebooks.





Atunah said:


> yeah, the last one was put in as promotional credit that only popped up when you bought a book.
> 
> Now people can maybe buy a new kindle and buy more books. Amazon is smart.


I noticed that as well and thought that last time it was rather more restrictive; didn't remember specifically, but an ebook only promo code sounds right, and I thought it had a time limit, too, of 6 months or a year that you had to use it up by.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Nothing yet for me! *pout*

Posting here must've done it! I now have $189.70 in credit!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Nothing yet for me! *pout*


Keep checking, Claw. The article says the credits are going out June 21-24. If you got something from the original publisher settlement, you'll get something this time (appears to be almost double whatever amounts people got last time). There is at least one person on the Amazon board who says they got $688 

If you check the balance history of your gift card purchases, it shows the specific amount added.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Wow!  I got an email about credit from Barnes and Noble and wondered why I hadn't heard from Amazon.
$372 after the pretty nice sum I got last time.  Doing the happy dance over here for sure.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So in this link you can see what you get and there is a expiration date listed for the amount. So you can see what you used up of that amount. Not sure how that works since I always have a balance and have auto load set up, so it would never go down all the way on the balance. I'll have to keep an eye out on that.

https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_410408302_1?ie=UTF8&node=14741166011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=080A2FPM3PT3182D27KN&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=2531285942&pf_rd_i=1002402851

Hope this link works as the initial one I had to refresh and then to go a new section.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> So in this link you can see what you get and there is a expiration date listed for the amount. So you can see what you used up of that amount. Not sure how that works since I always have a balance and have auto load set up, so it would never go down all the way on the balance. I'll have to keep an eye out on that.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link_410408302_1?ie=UTF8&node=14741166011&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=080A2FPM3PT3182D27KN&pf_rd_t=1401&pf_rd_p=2531285942&pf_rd_i=1002402851
> 
> Hope this link works as the initial one I had to refresh and then to go a new section.


The link worked for me, thanks, Atunah. It does say the credits are only good for one year - until June 24, 2017. No big deal, even though I got a healthy amount, it's likely to be spent within a couple of months, tops!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> The link worked for me, thanks, Atunah. It does say the credits are only good for one year - until June 24, 2017. No big deal, even though I got a healthy amount, it's likely to be spent within a couple of months, tops!


yeah, don't think most of us will have an issues. I am just confused at how this will work. That GC is basically mixed in with my other GC amount. I always have GC's and its auto reloaded if it drops to $40. So how will they take the money out of that particular GC when there is still another balance. Its all one amount. And how will my GC not expire if there is always another balance already there.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> yeah, don't think most of us will have an issues. I am just confused at how this will work. That GC is basically mixed in with my other GC amount. I always have GC's and its auto reloaded if it drops to $40. So how will they take the money out of that particular GC when there is still another balance. Its all one amount. And how will my GC not expire if there is always another balance already there.


They are apparently taking purchases from this settlement amount first, regardless of what other gift card money you already have on or add to the account.

If you buy something and return to the link you gave, it will show your initial settlement amount, the amount you just spent, and the remaining balance of the settlement amount. Any other balance you already had in your account or new gift cards you get will just remain in the account until the settlement balance is spent.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> They are apparently taking purchases from this settlement amount first, regardless of what other gift card money you already have on or add to the account.
> 
> If you buy something and return to the link you gave, it will show your initial settlement amount, the amount you just spent, and the remaining balance of the settlement amount. Any other balance you already had in your account or new gift cards you get will just remain in the account until the settlement balance is spent.


Good. I guess I'll find out soon as I am about to buy some books.


----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

Omg 500.00 gc


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## Dalene (Feb 1, 2009)

542.90


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Dalene said:


> 542.90


Wowzer! That's awesome.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

No email from Amazon, but just noticed the gift card balance for $94.31. I was momentarily puzzled and thought it was some mistake, but then thought to check here and found this thread immediately. Thanks for the explanation and links. I hadn't realized there was an expiration date, but the money will be used long before that!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Confirmation emails are starting to go out.  I received mine, but for some reason it went to the junk mail folder instead of regular inbox.  The email includes the link to the Amazon page for your account that Atunah gave us earlier.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

I got $90, which shocked the heck out of me. Most of my purchases the last few years have been indie or through KU. I wish the refund was itemized. Not complaining though!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

My Amazon email just came in a minute ago, to my regular inbox.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So it looks like the GC is somehow coded for ebooks only. I just ordered a different item and it took the amount out of my main balance of the GC, which includes the 131 I got. But checking on the settlement page, it is still at 131. 

Unless of course its using the previous balance first. I'll find out soon as I need to buy a book, just need to find where it is at, its in one of my wishlists and the name escapes me, and the author name also. I need more ginseng.  

Well, I just bought a book also and the amount did not go down on the settlement page. This either means I have to use up the GC balance I already had on there before this one kicks in, or it takes a while to trickle down the purchase to that page.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just got a confirmation email from Amazon as well.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

I just got this e-mail from Amazon      

You now have a credit of $8.50 in your Amazon account. Apple, Inc. (Apple) funded this credit to settle antitrust lawsuits brought by State Attorneys General and Class Plaintiffs about the price of electronic books (eBooks). As a result of this Settlement, qualifying eBook purchases from any retailer are eligible for a credit.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> So it looks like the GC is somehow coded for ebooks only. I just ordered a different item and it took the amount out of my main balance of the GC, which includes the 131 I got. But checking on the settlement page, it is still at 131.
> 
> Unless of course its using the previous balance first. I'll find out soon as I need to buy a book, just need to find where it is at, its in one of my wishlists and the name escapes me, and the author name also. I need more ginseng.


That's interesting. My settlement balance changed, but I bought an ebook. I don't mind if it all has to go to ebook purchases, but that wasn't my impression of how this one was supposed to work.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just got mine.  Woohoo!  $85+ Surprised I bought that much!

Too cool.  Off to shop.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

$148


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> So it looks like the GC is somehow coded for ebooks only. I just ordered a different item and it took the amount out of my main balance of the GC, which includes the 131 I got. But checking on the settlement page, it is still at 131.
> 
> Unless of course its using the previous balance first. I'll find out soon as I need to buy a book, just need to find where it is at, its in one of my wishlists and the name escapes me, and the author name also. I need more ginseng.
> 
> Well, I just bought a book also and the amount did not go down on the settlement page. This either means I have to use up the GC balance I already had on there before this one kicks in, or it takes a while to trickle down the purchase to that page.


Hmmmm... This is what it says on the FAQ for the settlement:



> *Can I use this credit for non-book purchases?*
> 
> Yes, you can apply this credit toward any item purchased through Amazon.com, except Amazon gift cards or certain subscriptions.


www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=nav_cs_help?ie=UTF8&nodeId=202061030&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-1&pf_rd_r=9PX1WTGR7K85W08HERFZ&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=64723e92-8dcd-47c0-b9b4-09edf313d0d1&pf_rd_i=14741166011&tag=Kbkindleb-20

It also says that the credit expires June 24, 2017. Which won't be a problem for me.

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> That's interesting. My settlement balance changed, but I bought an ebook. I don't mind if it all has to go to ebook purchases, but that wasn't my impression of how this one was supposed to work.


I had a balance of GC about $60 before they added the settlement. So I was at 190 abouts. I then purchased a ebook and the settlement amount still said 131 as before, but the overall amount went down the price of the book. Then I purchased other product from amazon, non book and the overall amount went down again. So I was at 160 overall and the settlement still showed 131. 
I then purchases another item I needed, non book and that was about $40 total. now the total amount of my GC is down to 122 and now it shows that same amount on my settlement page.

So basically if you have any kind of balance already on your GC, it will use that first for any purchase you make, book or not. Once its down to the amount you received from settlement, it starts using that one. No matter what you order. I now turned off my auto load until this settlement money is gone so there is never a danger of forgetting the expiry date of that balance. Otherwise it gets buried in the other GC added as its puts it all in one blob.

So for me now I will use the GC balance that is left now for ebooks only and use credit for anything else. At least in my mind it makes it clearer that I am using "free" money for my books. If that makes sense.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you go to manage your gift cards, you should see that the settlement credit ($85 in my case) is added to your total GC balance. I don't think the settlement number goes down, because, well, that's the settlement. But your gift card balance should be what was there before + the settlement, and each time you make a purchase the total should go down.

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Well, I just bought a book also and the amount did not go down on the settlement page. This either means I have to use up the GC balance I already had on there before this one kicks in, *or it takes a while to trickle down the purchase to that page*.


I think that must be it. I had a previous balance on my GC account, but my settlement account already shows a new balance which is less the amount of the book I bought my mom today.

Have you received the confirmation emails of your purchases yet? Might check the balance again after those arrive.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you go to manage your gift cards, you should see that the settlement credit ($85 in my case) is added to your total GC balance. I don't think the settlement number goes down, because, well, that's the settlement. But your gift card balance should be what was there before + the settlement, and each time you make a purchase the total should go down.
> 
> Betsy


The Settlement page does change. After you start spending it shows unused credit. Here is what is on my page after buying an $11.99 book this morning.

"Settlement Credit:

Available for use starting: June 21, 2016

Total Credit: $283.47

Unused Credit: $271.48

Expiry Date: June 24, 2017"

eta: But my total gift card balance is still $306.91 because of my previous gift card balance.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you go to manage your gift cards, you should see that the settlement credit ($85 in my case) is added to your total GC balance. I don't think the settlement number goes down, because, well, that's the settlement. But your gift card balance should be what was there before + the settlement, and each time you make a purchase the total should go down.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the settlement amount does go down. On the settlement page it tells you how much of the settlement you got is left unused. That amount did not go down until I used up whatever amount I already had in the GC balance before I got the settlement. So yes, the overall went down, but if I had left on auto load, say auto load if it goes down to $50, then the settlement GC would have stayed at $50 for as long as I had the auto load on and would never be used up. Then I'd forget and it would expire in a year.

For me the amount did not go down until after I used my my already GC. Even with buying a book. It had already shown as being taken out of the GC balance, but did not show taken out of the settlement balance. No matter now, I cleared out the previous GC for now and all that is left is the settlement now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Yes, the settlement amount does go down. On the settlement page it tells you how much of the settlement you got is left unused. That amount did not go down until I used up whatever amount I already had in the GC balance before I got the settlement. So yes, the overall went down, but if I had left on auto load, say auto load if it goes down to $50, then the settlement GC would have stayed at $50 for as long as I had the auto load on and would never be used up. Then I'd forget and it would expire in a year.
> 
> For me the amount did not go down until after I used my my already GC. Even with buying a book. It had already shown as being taken out of the GC balance, but did not show taken out of the settlement balance. No matter now, I cleared out the previous GC for now and all that is left is the settlement now.


Thanks, I hadn't looked at that page, found it now. And interesting that yours and Chris's are treated differently.

But it does say in the FAQ (see my earlier post) that the credit can be used for anything.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My settlement amount has not gone down even buying an e-book....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, I hadn't looked at that page, found it now. And interesting that yours and Chris's are treated differently.
> 
> But it does say in the FAQ (see my earlier post) that the credit can be used for anything.
> 
> Betsy


Yeah, that is odd. I had some pending subscribe and save items so it might have been acting a bit odd as the last day to change that is tomorrow I think. In the end, it doesn't really matter since we can use it on anything. But this way I can now separate in my head what it is I am spending on books for basically free and what else I need from amazon which I will use CC for.

Glad they aren't restricting this amount.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Okay, I found another applicable Amazon page, but I can't get it to copy the link so I am copy/pasting it here.

"Terms and Conditions for 2016 Apple eBooks Antitrust Settlement
Your settlement credit is subject to the following terms and conditions:

1. To be eligible for the settlement credit through Amazon, you must have had a U.S. billing address and must have purchased a Kindle book published by Hachette, HarperCollins, Simon & Schuster, Penguin or Macmillan (including their divisions) between April 1, 2010 and May 21, 2012.

2. Amazon will apply the settlement credit automatically to your account, and then automatically apply your settlement credit toward your purchase of qualifying items through Amazon.com, an Amazon device or an Amazon app. The credit applied to your purchase will appear as a gift card in your order summary during checkout and in your account history.

3. Amazon will apply existing credits or gift cards in your account before applying your settlement credits.

4. Your settlement credit will apply to the total purchase amount of your order, including costs like taxes, shipping, or gift wrapping. You cannot use your settlement credit for any purchases of Amazon gift cards or certain subscriptions.

5. Customers will be responsible for the balance of any orders that the settlement credit does not cover. Amazon will use the payment instruments on file in your account to satisfy these balances.

6. Settlement credits will be valid through June 24, 2017. Unused settlement credits are subject to expiration after this date, by order of the Court overseeing this settlement. This term supersedes any inconsistent terms of your Amazon account.

7. Settlement credit amounts are determined by the number of qualifying Kindle books purchased multiplied by an amount set by the Court. Amazon cannot vary the settlement credit amount.

8. Settlement credits cannot be transferred or redeemed for cash.

9. Returned items purchased with settlement credits will result in restoration of the settlement credit in the amount of the return, subject to these terms and conditions.

10. Your purchases will otherwise be governed by Amazon's Conditions of Use."

So, #3 would indicate that Atunah is correct.  I have no clue why it didn't work that way with my balance.


----------



## Paegan (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine came through yesterday. I got a credit of $393. I didn't think I had purchased *that many* books.  I was debating about either purchasing a new Kindle or a set of expensive artist pencils I've been eye-balling for the past few months. As I already have three working Kindles, I went with the artist pencils. Nice surprise none the less.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Paegan said:


> Mine came through yesterday. I got a credit of $393. I didn't think I had purchased *that many* books.  I was debating about either purchasing a new Kindle or a set of expensive artist pencils I've been eye-balling for the past few months. As I already have three working Kindles, I went with the artist pencils. Nice surprise none the less.


you know, i didn't think about using the settlement towards a new kindle.... thanks.


----------



## backslidr (Nov 23, 2012)

I only got 39.25 but that's okay. It'll buy a few books.






The Beatings Will Continue Until Morale Improves


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Mine was $29 and a chunk of change. I'd have ordered an Oasis if I had as much credit as some of yoos guys!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

There is someone on the Amazon boards reporting their email says $1,884.73 - I can't even wrap my mind around that!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

This unexpected credit was such a wonderful surprise! Mine's already spent.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

crebel said:


> There is someone on the Amazon boards reporting their email says $1,884.73 - I can't even wrap my mind around that!


Woah. Now assuming it was all NYT best sellers, easier to calculate right now. That means they purchased 272 NYT best selling books in 2 years. My math skills are not enough to assume some NYT and some non.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

$135.40 woohoo!


----------



## hamerfan (Apr 24, 2011)

Congrats to all you big spenders!  
$23.93 here. Thanks, Apple.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Woah. Now assuming it was all NYT best sellers, easier to calculate right now. That means they purchased 272 NYT best selling books in 2 years. My math skills are not enough to assume some NYT and some non.


Or they could have purchased 1200 non best sellers.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow!  $224 and it was a big surprise. I saw a notice on facebook in a book club I am in and went to check my balance. I about fell over as I was expecting a smaller sum based on what people were saying about theirs in the book club. Then I knew I had to come here and get the scoop...and to make me feel better about about my book buying! I was afraid to say my balance in the book club, but I knew I'd feel at home here.  

Just got to thinking...they may have spent a lot on books too, but a lot of them read paper books so their gift card balances were not as impressive probably for that reason.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We don't have enough information to work it out if there was a mixture of BS and nonBS.

Bestsellers earned $6.93 each and other books earned $1.57 each

If N is the number of bestsellers puchased and I is the number of others purchased, the equation that describes what you got is

6.93N + 1.57I = 1884.73

Pick a number for N or a number for I and solve for the other one. There will be lots of answers -- keeping in mind that I and N are always integers -- 'cause probably you didn't buy a fraction of a book. 

It's a good problem for a HS math student . . . . . 

Also, N + I = T, where T is the total number of books purchased. If we knew T, we could figure N and I.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> We don't have enough information to work it out if there was a mixture of BS and nonBS.
> 
> Bestsellers earned $6.93 each and other books earned $1.57 each
> 
> ...


math geek!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Like Atunah when I first saw rumbles about this, I thought it was for books purchased at iBooks and had nothing to do with me. So the whole thing is a pleasant surprise. I think I got $60 some back when and didn't realize this was part of the same deal. I'm close to a twin with Ann - $165.34.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

To further confuse the math, and quoting from crebel's post above,  the settlement doesn't include all books, but only those purchased from certain publishers: 

"To be eligible for the settlement credit through Amazon, you must have had a U.S. billing address and must have purchased a Kindle book published by Hachette, HarperCollins, Simon & Schuster, Penguin or Macmillan (including their divisions) between April 1, 2010 and May 21, 2012."

I did look quickly at my Amazon history of digital orders  for this time period, but the history mixes in everything together - books, music, movies, etc.  I'm too lazy to sort it all out to check the math, but technically you could do this if you wanted to. (Of course, you'd also have to know which ones were New York Times bestsellers.)


----------



## SVD (Jan 15, 2013)

$3.14...😄


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never even glanced at gift card possibilities.  I'd not have known to look if I'd not seen this thread.  $76.66.  But-  while reading the conversation here, I thought wow, great idea-  pre-buy into my own account.  And today, there's the $5 extra on a $100 refill of your gift account, so I did it.  Its been hours.  I got the $5 almost instantly, added to the settlement amount, but the $100 shows in my purchase history, I got an email, its out of my bank, but its not showing in my total balance.  That's stubbornly remaining $81.66.  How long does a top-up to a gift balance take to register?  Its not showing in the gift activity, but is, in my purchase history.  I have no idea how this whole process works.  Have I missed something I still need to do?  (asking those experienced here, before starting the entire exhausting ordeal of navigating Amazon help)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Koi said:


> I've never even glanced at gift card possibilities. I'd not have known to look if I'd not seen this thread. $76.66. But- while reading the conversation here, I thought wow, great idea- pre-buy into my own account. And today, there's the $5 extra on a $100 refill of your gift account, so I did it. Its been hours. I got the $5 almost instantly, added to the settlement amount, but the $100 shows in my purchase history, I got an email, its out of my bank, but its not showing in my total balance. That's stubbornly remaining $81.66. How long does a top-up to a gift balance take to register? Its not showing in the gift activity, but is, in my purchase history. I have no idea how this whole process works. Have I missed something I still need to do? (asking those experienced here, before starting the entire exhausting ordeal of navigating Amazon help)


Depends how you do it.

If you've emailed yourself a gift card/credit/certificate, you should get it by email and there'll be a code that you can enter to apply it.

If you asked for a physical card they'll mail it.

If you set your account to automatically top up, that should be, well, automatic.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Sooo... if I have a balance that's always on my account to support my ebook habit, the amount Amazon just gave me will never be used? Is that correct? I have ~ $200 now thanks to Swagbucks and Bing, and it tends to stay around $200 lately as I haven't been purchasing many books thanks to library borrows.


----------



## tiggeerrific (Jan 22, 2010)

$202.97!!


----------



## OnOneWheel (Jul 25, 2009)

$61.34 - Used it to fill out more of the Louise Penny Chief Inspector Gamache series (paid up thru #9)


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

YAY....I received $20.14

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My higher amount may have a few bestsellers mixed in, but I bet most of it is the money I spend on Penguin books. Most of my cozy series come from them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

$18.84. I didn't know about this and made a purchase today for nearly that amount. ($0.86 left). I thought it was my reward points automatically kicking in. Gee, I didn't even get a chance to look at it for a while and enjoy it before it was gone.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

readingril said:


> Sooo... if I have a balance that's always on my account to support my ebook habit, the amount Amazon just gave me will never be used? Is that correct? I have ~ $200 now thanks to Swagbucks and Bing, and it tends to stay around $200 lately as I haven't been purchasing many books thanks to library borrows.


I read it as: the amount in your account before today's deposit gets used first, then today's deposit, and then any new amounts added later. So a sort of "first in, first out" system.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

hamerfan said:


> That's great! Did Amazon send you an email about it, or did it just show up in your account?


I got an e-mail.



> Subject: $41.85 in new credit in your Amazon account
> 
> Your Credit from the Apple eBooks Antitrust Settlement Is Ready to Use


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

readingril said:


> Sooo... if I have a balance that's always on my account to support my ebook habit, the amount Amazon just gave me will never be used? Is that correct? I have ~ $200 now thanks to Swagbucks and Bing, and it tends to stay around $200 lately as I haven't been purchasing many books thanks to library borrows.


The credit will expire. Quoted from e-mail I got --



> Your credit is valid for one year and will expire after June 24, 2017, by order of the Court. If you have not used it, we will remind you of your credit before it expires.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm stunned!!  I have a $322 credit in my account.  The previous ones weren't this high..  Good day!


----------



## Koi (Apr 28, 2010)

Took 24 hours for a reload of my card to show up, but now its finally there and with the ebook credit balance as well-  wheeeee!  Makes it look like I can indulge all across my wish list.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Aw, sadly, nothing for me...which is odd, because I know I bought Ebooks during those years. Maybe you had to opt in at one point and I didn't. Nemmind...


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Gabriella West said:


> Aw, sadly, nothing for me...which is odd, because I know I bought Ebooks during those years. Maybe you had to opt in at one point and I didn't. Nemmind...


I didn't opt in to anything. You had to have purchased books by the 5 big publishers, Random House I believe was not part of this thingy. S&S, HarperCollins, Hachette, Penguin, MacMillan. Books had to be purchased between April 1, 2010 and May 21, 2012.

I think also this is only for US consumers.

Amazon, Kobo, B&N, wherever you purchased those particular books. Other retailers though have different ways to give the settlement. I don't purchase books anywhere else, just Amazon, so I don't know what had to be done there. I didn't have to do anything on Amazon.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

I'm not surprised by this at all. I remember when the Publisher fixed pricing started and Apple was the first to accept their terms, fallowed by other companies. Amazon was against the whole thing and I believe Random House  was against it as well. Or was it another publisher? I got $23.28 credit. But I believe I bought more books then that during those two years. Some of you said that the prices changed during the day. So maybe I'll be getting more. (I wish) lol


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

There were a good number of folks posting alternative publishing houses who did not raise their prices so some of the big readers who are not getting large discounts might have bought from those publishers. 

I remember the days of topics boycotting the publishers that raised prices and refusing to buy anything over $9.99 and the anger at people who bought what they wanted regardless of price. Ah the contentious topic days. Long gone now....


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

MamaProfCrash said:


> There were a good number of folks posting alternative publishing houses who did not raise their prices so some of the big readers who are not getting large discounts might have bought from those publishers.
> 
> I remember the days of topics boycotting the publishers that raised prices and refusing to buy anything over $9.99 and the anger at people who bought what they wanted regardless of price. Ah the contentious topic days. Long gone now....


I'm still mad at Penguin! They used to be my favorite publisher but a few email exchanges with them about their pricing policies ended that forever. Not that I'm one to hold a grudge!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I just got a notification that I now have $1.57 settlement credit at Barnes & Noble!! Woo-hoo!! My cup runneth over, I'm going on a shopping spree!!

 


Mike


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Got $27.99...pleasant surprise!  Oh, yeah and I did get an email about it.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Of course this is a big slap in the face. But I am confused. Why is Apple sending the money and not the publishers?


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

MagicalWingLT said:


> Of course this is a big slap in the face. But I am confused. Why is Apple sending the money and not the publishers?


We got a significant settlement from the publishers a couple of years ago. Apple is the only one that appealed the decision and didn't pay out in the original settlement. Then when they lost the appeal they were assigned additional punitive damages and fines - at least that is my understanding.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

How stupid am I. For the last week I keep buying things at Amazon and never had to pay. I couldn't figure out what was happening. I've already spent aver $160 for items I didn't have to pay, and I just checked and have $270 left in the account. Now I know why (I read a lot).

Steve


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

stevene9 said:


> How stupid am I. For the last week I keep buying things at Amazon and never had to pay. I couldn't figure out what was happening. I've already spent aver $160 for items I didn't have to pay, and I just checked and have $270 left in the account. Now I know why (I read a lot).
> 
> Steve


 Well -- you must have had some credit from something else, because the settlement check just went in on Tuesday the 21st. . . . so anything you bought before that you bought with your own money, or . . . . . whatever.


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

What the heck. All these major amounts and I got a lousy $4.71.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LDB said:


> What the heck. All these major amounts and I got a lousy $4.71.


It's based on how many books you bought from Amazon, during the specified period, from one of the major publishers. Guess you didn't buy many. 

I was actually surprised by how much I got but when I looked back at my account for the period -- turns out I bought a lot of books!


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Rec'd $73.90 from Barnes and Noble account.  Now I guess I'll have to dig out my Nook for awhile and go back to buying ePub books.  Love my Kindle more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> Rec'd $73.90 from Barnes and Noble account. Now I guess I'll have to dig out my Nook for awhile and go back to buying ePub books. Love my Kindle more.


Do you have to buy eBooks with it? or can you use it for something else at B&N? And do you have to spend it on line or can you spend it in a physical store?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you have to buy eBooks with it? or can you use it for something else at B&N? And do you have to spend it on line or can you spend it in a physical store?


It's in my account as a gift card so I could probably spend it any way I want. Not sure what I would buy besides books. I'll have to check out the website.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> It's in my account as a gift card so I could probably spend it any way I want. Not sure what I would buy besides books. I'll have to check out the website.


Maybe you could get some gifts for people?


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Maybe you could get some gifts for people?


That's a good thought. Books make great gifts.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I buy coloring books and cookbooks in print. I printed my B&N certificate and will go browsing next week.


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

although I'm a big Apple guy (multiple IPads and IPhones), when it come E-reader I'm strictly an Kindle guy...

I don't think I've ever bought an E-book from Apple, but, I still got a credit in Amazon gift card account of over $42.00...


----------



## Book Cottage Blogger (Mar 25, 2012)

I received my Amazon credit (and used it already), now I've received an email from Apple telling me I have a credit as well. I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know where to look on iBooks or iTunes?


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

Book Cottage Blogger said:


> I received my Amazon credit (and used it already), now I've received an email from Apple telling me I have a credit as well. I can't seem to find it. Does anyone know where to look on iBooks or iTunes?


I actually got a check from apple as I bought a few on my ipad...


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I got my Nook out and charged it up.  The battery wasn't completely dead because I had powered it down.  Now to go shopping.  I much prefer my Kindle, but can't pass up $73 in free books.  Guess I'll be reading on the Nook for awhile.  It will make me appreciate my Kindle more. Lol.


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I received enough to buy 5 books. I don't remember how much it was, because I immediately bought 5 books I had set aside on a wishlist and really wanted but didn't expect to drop in price. Yay books. 

I'm pretty sure it was Random House that wasn't one of them - I bought a lot of books from whichever of the publishers wasn't part of it, and a bunch of indie books.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I got $194. It won't take me long to spend it. Didn't know I even had it until I read this thread. Just got home from a vacation with my children and grandchildren and was catching up. Nice surprise after all the money I spent this past week.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I got my Nook out and charged it up. The battery wasn't completely dead because I had powered it down. Now to go shopping. I much prefer my Kindle, but can't pass up $73 in free books. Guess I'll be reading on the Nook for awhile. It will make me appreciate my Kindle more. Lol.


But do you have to buy nook books? Can't use use the money for anything from B&N -- so maybe gift books for friends or the other stuff -- journals et al -- that they sell.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> But do you have to buy nook books? Can't use use the money for anything from B&N -- so maybe gift books for friends or the other stuff -- journals et al -- that they sell.


Yes I can use it for other things, but I looked at their website and didn't see anything I wanted. The nearest store (other than a college store which doesn't have very much) is 60 miles away. Actually I only bought a couple of cheap books. I will save most of it for Christmas or until I see something I really want.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am seeing advertisements for Prime Day (July 12). Presumably there will be some deals on Kindle books or other stuff that will deplete the rest of our credit balance!  I have been more profligate than usual, and have already spent over 1/3 of my payout.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Apparently purchasing Audible books does not come out of the settlement amount.  I was happily purchasing the Harry Potter books (after hardbacks, CDs, paperbacks and e-books) and wondering why my balance wasn't coming down.  Then I checked my allowance account where my one-click purchases are made and that balance was a good bit lower than expected...  oops.
But the Stripey cat likes to sit in my lap and listen to Jim Dale read Harry Potter on the Echo so it's all good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They did say that, before any of the settlement credit is used, any regular store credit you already had would be used.


----------

